# New Image of Dubai Marina in the future



## dubaiflo

for the shots : WE NEED TO FIND SOENNECKEN!! 
current Dubai residents, get this boy and squeeze some pictures out of him.


----------



## AlMillion

Hopefully we'll get some other views as well so you'll be able to see all the different towers ... I prefer this realistic view & its a great help to people considering buying who are finding it hard to imagine


----------



## larven

Why are so many of these huge towers being built so close together? Whilst it may look awesome I certainly wouldn't fancy living in most of these towers unless I was way up in one of the taller ones. Is there any need for such dense development particularly when there is room for these huge towers to be spaced out on other plots around the marina area rather than clustered together in one super block.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

lol
i think i've said a billion times already
dubai is relatively small and all the other space is reserved for other projects

near the coast in a few years everything will be built up, as well as the available land of the inner emirate

just because you still see lots of barren land, it doesn't mean it will remain barren land forever! 

when we're talking about dubai's projects, we're talking about how everything will look like in a few years!


----------



## larven

I'm not questioning the justification for going so high. I just think its a shame a lot of the tallest towers are very close together. I would have thought people buying these apartments would want some kind of view and whilst this kind of development is not nessasarily such an issue in CBD's I would have thought in an environment like this it would be. I would have liked to have seen these super tall towers spaced out fairly evenly around the marina rather than clustered together.


----------



## AlMillion

The planning does seem to be a bit lacking, i agree ... i think money talks, basically. All towers will have views of some sort - if not of the sea then of the marina or the golf courses. I guess the plots nearer the coast are more expensive so they have to build taller towers to profit from the land.

I also think the towers may be thinner in reality than in your excellent photo, allowing more people to have views.


----------



## [email protected]

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

That's one of the best renderings I ever saw. Superb job larven kay:


----------



## michal1982

WOOOWW I CAN say JUST DUBAI RULES!! NOTHING BETTER ON THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Citystyle

I hate and love to say it but you would think the big tower's would go at the back. I hope that means what i think it means.


----------



## Trances

still looking at this just thining of the traffic at 5:30pm


----------



## Gorilla

Great Work, 

How about one from south! looking from Marina Tower towards this cluster of towers. That would give a complete view of this area


----------



## SA BOY

larven said:


> Hehe....I've got there in the end I hope.
> 
> I've put the torch right behind emirates crown, perhaps it would be obscured even more by princess but I've decided to leave it showing slightly as otherwise this 345m tower would be completely obscured....which would be quite something in itself and says a great deal about this block of supertalls!
> 
> I'll add other developments as and when they occur and as I said before if anyone has any other high quality photos showing the marina in general, perhaps from one of the palm islands I would be more than happy do a similar exercise as I've done here. It would be awesome if we could get SZR, Al Burj, Burj Dubai and the whole marina development in one all encompassing shot. :cheers:


 The tourch is directly behind princess tower as it was the first time, also there is a tower I found at Cityscape called marina gardens (75F +- 300m) which we think will go in next to the very tall 110F monster which will be the final tower in that block.
Also something to bare in mind is the fact that behind this block going into the desert on the old cenemt batching plant (which has been cleared) will be another supertall block.


----------



## Rogerio

Great effort and great work...!! Totally impressed.

I have just reserved in the Torch and naturally read this thread with great interest. I think ‘all’ the renders have been pretty accurate!! 

Emaar have to approve all the plots and all the developments and as you’d expect they have taken the time to give this some thought!!!! 

If you go to the torch plot and the surrounding plots, you will actually see that the area has been well planned and that the towers are slimmer (as stated by al million) than the plots themselves and spaced to maximise the locations and views of the individual developments and subsequent apartments.

Al Million. As you know, I agree with a lot of what you say but as a purchaser in the Torch I am interested to learn the source of your resentment for this particular development?


----------



## dubaiflo

actually i think that some of the plots are pretty crappy, for example the mag 218 plot...


----------



## Rogerio

I have to accept your opinion as i don't doubt that you are much more informed than myself. and it is only natural that some plots will be better than others..

i was just highlighting that Larvan's drawing is a great impression for all of us enthusiasts to get excited about, and indicates what it may look like in 2008.. 

it is a visual of the whole area should not be so scrutinised nor taken as fact in order to promote is rubbish individual developments!!


----------



## arfie

From this picture I cant understand how people in the Torch tower will get a view of the PALM.


----------



## Rogerio

If you say that the front of the tower faces the marina will the back of torch not have views through the gap if it is in line with princess tower? Opinions please....


----------



## Krazy

amazing work, thanks! and these guys are right, torch seems to have its sea view blocked.


----------



## Krazy

Whoever wants this thread moved to Dubai Marina sub-forum and made sticky, say "I"


----------



## dubaiflo

well not sure if it is enough for a sticky one...
but ... ok I.

the torch will have a sea view, if you are on the top floors or if you look between the gaps of emirates crown and al ameera.
on the jbr side you will have another gap where you can see the sea.
in the le reve side , i assume that you might see the palm trunk between the gap of le reve and al ameera.
thats it.
best view is marina view for sure.


----------



## DUBAI

stick it in there, but i agree, its not enough to be made sticky.

but its kinda fine where it is, more people will see it here.


----------



## tritown

The renders make them seem so spaced. I had no idea there was going to be such density in the Marina.


----------



## dubaiflo

well there will be even more in the background of the picture...


----------



## letsgoworld

Living in this area......surely be a paradise


----------



## juiced

Not at the moment, traffic is a nightmare around the 5th junction


----------



## dubaiflo

oh yes indeed.
thank god a new one is to come soon.


----------



## Trances

still second one with this and the palm not enough


----------



## juiced

dubaiflo said:


> oh yes indeed.
> thank god a new one is to come soon.



it takes 2 years, they haven't started yet, and they were meant to start in feb! :bash:


----------



## dubaiflo

our apt will be finished dec 06, so it is ok for me .


----------



## AltinD

^ But Juiced's house was compleated times ago and he had to use that interchange from long time, so he's already effected from the traffic.


----------



## dubaiflo

i am sooo sorry for him.


----------



## AltinD

Sure you are.


----------



## juiced

AltinD said:


> Sure you are.


Exactly. Which is why when he moved to Dubai and wants to drive out of his carpark I will block his car, to remind him what IC-5 was like


----------



## AltinD

^ Wouldn't you have to ''get up'' first, in order to do that?


----------



## Krazy

larven, is it possible for you to add the DAMAC headquarters to your image? Here's the thread for the tower, it will be across the street from Number One Dubai Marina.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=202393&page=2&pp=20


----------



## juiced

AltinD said:


> ^ Wouldn't you have to ''get up'' first, in order to do that?



I'll hire DUBAI to do it


----------



## dubaiflo

dubai, with his golf he couldn't even block one of our two car parks lol


----------



## AltinD

^ Size DOESN'T matter.


----------



## dubaiflo

in this case it does


----------



## markmywords

Krazy said:


> larven, is it possible for you to add the DAMAC headquarters to your image? Here's the thread for the tower, it will be across the street from Number One Dubai Marina.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=202393&page=2&pp=20



That project is shelved.


----------



## juiced

I think the Jumeirah Village thing + Lost City will be reduced, ditto the Palm Deira and possibly some parts of Dubailand/Sports City residentials.


----------



## dubaiflo

i think he means big towers ,maybe the ocean heights for example.

juiced the sheikh khalifa tower is a beauty


----------



## juiced

So beautiful that I must look the other way as I go past it!


----------



## Krazy

welcome back juiced. we missed your sarcasm.


----------



## dubaiflo

did you really miss it?


----------



## Krazy

yes, I really missed it. Didn't you?


----------



## juiced

Krazy, flo has problems admitting the thing that kept him going in his life


----------



## dubaiflo

nope


----------



## juiced

Krazy said:


> welcome back juiced. we missed your sarcasm.



if you want to check flo's form of sarcasm, check his user title


----------



## Taufiq

^ haha omg :rofl:

'dubaiflo's rolemodel', 'deeply admired by juiced'

I just burst out lolling here in school.. now everyone is looking at me wierd.


----------



## DUBAI

Dubai FM and 104.8 are both refering to E44 [or what ever you guys call it] as *'the 44'* *


*first suggested by DUBAI!!!!!!!!


----------



## dubaiflo

congrats dubai....

taufiq you should show them our forums in school.
we will make this the biggest forum in the world, another record for dubai


----------



## juiced

DUBAI said:


> Dubai FM and 104.8 are both refering to E44 [or what ever you guys call it] as *'the 44'* *
> 
> 
> *first suggested by DUBAI!!!!!!!!



*first thought up by juiced


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Dubai_Steve said:


> How about creating a to scale 3D virtual reality model of the Marina using the photos as textures. Then we could fly around and look at views from evey angle and height. A bit like a flight sim. Does anyone have the skills to make such a 3D computer model?
> 
> I imagine it could be maintained and sold to developers and even Emaar.
> 
> I would pay to use such a model. Could be a website.


Looks like this is now being done:

http://www.gotodubai.net/dubai3d/the_concept.htm


----------



## malec

But will it include yet to be built buildings?


----------



## dubaiflo

omg finally the Gov sites are updated with . awesome. i have been waiting for half a year. thats great.


----------



## Intoxication

The buildings are gigantic :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## dubaiflo

where is larven!! he could add infinity tower to the rendering 

:cheers:


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Perhaps he has gone to work for Dubai3D.net - Hope that site is working soon!


----------



## malec

Had a go at this myself. I tried to put in infinity tower but couldn't make it fit that well. Aswell, it's only now that I realise I made it 3 times the height of grosvenor house :bash:

Anyway, here's the pic:


----------



## docc

Not enough towers?!?!?! You serious? That looks like Manhattan if i am not mistaken!!!

Docc.


----------



## Face81

dubaiflo said:


> surprise surprise.. :cheers:


----------



## Face81

docc said:


> Not enough towers?!?!?! You serious? That looks like Manhattan if i am not mistaken!!!
> 
> Docc.


I assure you, it aint Manhattan. :cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

And these are the towers which known at the moment. I think some other supertalls come to these here.

THX a lot malec.


----------



## Trances

wow looking great but while to go yet


----------



## larven

Here is the latest marina image with princess a little taller and the bottom half of the torch replaced. Those aerials are indeed great but not sufficiently different from what I've already done to warrant another image. It takes a lot of time to do this and there is still a lot of scope left to add towers as and when they are proposed to the existing marina area visual shown here. Ideally I would like a low level shot taken from one of the outlying palm islands showing Dubai right from SZR down to BD and on to the marina. With this I could create an image showing the entire future Dubai skyline with the other proposed mega towers included such as Al Burg, the 150 floor hotel etc and then I think we would end up with something truly spectacular and very futuristic.


----------



## Trances

the more i see this the more i worry about what is coming up in front but great addiation to the render


----------



## docc

@Face81,

I agree that Manhattan is more dense than this (much more dense). What i meant to compare was not the aerial, but landscape view. Looks amazing imo. Just hard to digest that it will be even more dense than this.

Also, isn't 2010 rather optimistic for such a dense skyline? How many towers do you reckon will be built there?

Docc.


----------



## dubaiflo

2010 is easily reasonable for this.


----------



## docc

That means within 4 years, around 100 or more skyscrapers will be built at the Marina?

Docc.


----------



## Face81

docc said:


> That means within 4 years, around 100 or more skyscrapers will be built at the Marina?
> 
> Docc.


I think the marina will have a total of 300+ towers when complete.


----------



## malec

dubaiflo said:


> 2010 is easily reasonable for this.


Well, JLT are all set to start rising soon so this could certainly be the case (although the skyline will be a lot less dull than my pic)


----------



## Chad

Is the 23 Marina would be really that big?, It looks like twice as thick as the Ocean Heights...


----------



## Face81

malec said:


> Well, JLT are all set to start rising soon so this could certainly be the case (although the skyline will be a lot less dull than my pic)



Trust me, mate........ your pic is anything but BUT dull. Its fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## UAE_CONDOR




----------



## Stephan23

Great work!!!


----------



## soennecken

dubaiflo said:


> unfortunately a bit old.


I promise to get up there and take some more soon.


----------



## scarlet_ohara

Hi guys 
I have just seen larvens latest marina image............great job
Could someone please label the various towers and indicate which one are built?


----------



## III

Hi Larven, this is truely amazing - thank you.
Is it at all possible to do something similar, but showing what the Marina would look like from another angle - i.e. looking face on at Marina Heights, the Torch, Infinity towers etc?


----------



## Skoulikimou

what this golden tower in the picture ?!


----------



## dubaiflo

soennecken said:


> I promise to get up there and take some more soon.



best thing i ever heard for ages... thank you so much  

maybe you would like to wait till april and take me with you


----------



## Stephan23

skoulikimou said:


> what this golden tower in the picture ?!



It's Ahmed Abdul Rahim Al Attar Tower, floors 72, height 301 m


----------

